# Addicted to Fisherman's Friend



## flanajb (19 Sep 2014)

Is this something I should seek help for. I offer them out at work and I get some very strange and occasionally horrified looks. I think I was even called a weirdo by one team member.

Any other addicts out there?


----------



## Racers (19 Sep 2014)

Stop asking "do you want to suck a fisherman's friend"

Pete


----------



## flanajb (19 Sep 2014)

Racers":1yddu1fe said:


> Stop asking "do you want to suck a fisherman's friend"
> 
> Pete



Now I understand the funny looks I get, especially, from the guys. A couple of the women in the office where taken back, and smiled but then looked disappointed when I handed them a lozenge


----------



## Phil Pascoe (19 Sep 2014)

The old Paul Simon line - My father was a fisherman, my mother was a fisherman's friend...
no idea why I thought of that...


----------



## Harbo (19 Sep 2014)

I like them but only when I've a sore throat! 
And Victory V's 

Rod


----------



## Phil Pascoe (19 Sep 2014)

and Imps.


----------



## Baldhead (19 Sep 2014)

When I was at college we had an unwritten rule, if you were caught eating sweets during a lecture you had to hand them around, so me and one of my mates bought fishermans friends, strangely no one including the lecturer wanted any!

Baldhead


----------



## mailee (19 Sep 2014)

Love them and Victory 'v's. Haven't had any for ages now though, Damn now you've set me off gotta get some. :lol:


----------



## Woodmonkey (19 Sep 2014)

The extra strong ones are the only thing I've ever found that helps relieve hay fever


----------



## Phil Pascoe (19 Sep 2014)

Boxes at Tesco were the cheapest I found.


----------



## flanajb (19 Sep 2014)

My boss made me chuckle. I pulled a pack out in a meeting and offered them around. His response was 'God, there old school. My Nan used to have those'. Made me chuckle


----------



## lanemaux (19 Sep 2014)

I use original Buckley's Mixture as my cough syrup and never need worry that others have used it up. Menthol blast doesn't bother me , but everyone who sees me toss back a slug does the shuddering for me. On the road I also use extra strength Fishermans Friend and a small shot rum bottle of the Buckley's in the pocket.


----------

